# DPP44 power inserter



## RichardMorris (Apr 15, 2007)

I have a 622 as my main reciever and a 942 off in the bedroom. Last night, both lost the signal. Today, both were still down. So I called DISH support. Ends up that the DPP44 power inserter had quit. I found this after I was told the earliest appointment was going to be next tuesday and a minimum of $49.. I got a little ticked that they were so slow. So, by deduction, since both my recievers were down, and the check switch now had 50 steps (normally 4). It had to be either the DPP44 or the power inserter. 

I pulled the inserter out of the line and found it was dead. 0.0volts coming out. The led that was supposed to come on was dark. So, I called DISH back and told them I just needed a new power inverter (2nd call, I found out I was covered by the warranty). But bad news was that regular UPS was the best they can do.

Frustration set in. As a last ditch effort, I reconected the coax (with no power inserter) to the back of the 622. 

I reset the reciever and it went through diagnostics fine. I then went to check switch, and was highly suprised that it also worked fine.

I checked my 942. It was back up and running fine.

So, the truly strange thing is that the 622 apparently has sufficient power out the coax to power the DPP44. I do plan on putting the inserter back in place when the new one gets in.

I suspect that the 622 is probably getting overtaxed by powering the DPP44, but hey, it is covered under warranty as well.

Anyone have a similar experience?

I felt let down by the support I talked to. I should have been told on the 1st call that it was under warranty. I also was miffed that regular UPS was the best they could do. I have been with DISH since they started up. Seldom do I feel like I get a decent deal on programming. I am not going to switch, but if I wasn't sharp enough to run a voltmeter, it would be next week before I had a signal again. And at no time did DISH offer to hold off on billing or even apologize for equipment failure. 

Richard Morris


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

The 622 will power the DPP44 switch, but it puts a greater load on the power supply of the 622 and is not recommended.

Hopefully you will be OK until the replacement power supply comes.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

We (the installer and I) noticed the same thing when my ViP622 was being installed... Soon as he was all cabled up outside, my receivers inside started working before we had the power inserter inline. But we turned everything off pretty quickly and got things proper with the power inserter.

Not sure how the ViP622 (or 942 for that matter) power supplies are rated/tested but I'd second the notion of not running things very much until you get the power inserter replaced just so you don't cause yourself more headache down the road.

You can be sure that if you do overwork your ViP622 power supply, it will probably (like most things technical) not die until after the warranty expires!


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

With the understanding that an install may have anywhere from 50' to 200' feet of cable of unknown composition, they cannot make any assumptions about whether or not your receiver can handle the load. The also don't want to recommend something that is going to fry the power supply in the certain event that the hard drive is chock full of unwatched programming.

If you had pushed it, I'm sure you would have been able to beat something out of them. Hopefully, they'll be able to figure out why the power supply failed so that it doesn't happen again. The one I have doesn't exactly look prepared for 120+ degrees ambient.


----------



## RichardMorris (Apr 15, 2007)

If I detect any more heat than normal, I will shut it down. But it has worked flawlessly all day long.

Here is a side note: 
I have had a lot of problems maintaining a signal on my local channels (I think they are referred to as the OTA ones). Since I bypassed the power inserter (since it went bad and had to be removed), I have had absolutely no drop outs on the local channels. I am suspecting that this power supply (for the DPP44) was causing some interference to the small antenna I have off the back of the 622. (the local channels all have towers I can see out the window behind the 622. maybe 3 miles from them. Maybe just a coincidence, maybe not. 

I also dislike the out of synce audio I see on some channels. 

I have a 55" Panasonic 1080i plasma and a 42" sony LCD that is 1080p (on the 942).

The picture on both in HD is stunning....


----------



## tcooper185 (Dec 2, 2006)

All this is interesting to me...my installer was sent back out about 60 days after the original install because I had lost the 129 bird, or it was dropping out constantly. He replaced the LNB and that didn't fix it. Then he undid the Power Inserter and said that took care of the problem.

My 622 does seem pretty hot...would the power inverter help with that? Since the 2nd installer visit, I've had a 500 added to pick up the 61.5 bird as I had tree growth block the 129 sat. Should I put back in the power inverter?


----------



## redbird (May 9, 2005)

The 622 can handle the power requirements of the DPP44 as long as you are using DP LNBs and not a DPP LNB. A DPP LNB plus a DPP switch would overload the 622. The power inserter is highly recommended as the 622 would run cooler.


----------



## Mr-Rick (Dec 1, 2004)

Why didn't you call a local retailer? We replace those items for $29 and fix any other warranty issues for $29 as well. Even a 622 swap out, $29. Truck roll is usually the same day. Need to have a valid warranty which as a consumer you need to know at all times. Digital Home Protection Plan... it's only $5.99 per month.

Forget the 800 number, call the local expert.

Rick



RichardMorris said:


> I have a 622 as my main reciever and a 942 off in the bedroom. Last night, both lost the signal. Today, both were still down. So I called DISH support. Ends up that the DPP44 power inserter had quit. I found this after I was told the earliest appointment was going to be next tuesday and a minimum of $49.. I got a little ticked that they were so slow. So, by deduction, since both my recievers were down, and the check switch now had 50 steps (normally 4). It had to be either the DPP44 or the power inserter.
> 
> I pulled the inserter out of the line and found it was dead. 0.0volts coming out. The led that was supposed to come on was dark. So, I called DISH back and told them I just needed a new power inverter (2nd call, I found out I was covered by the warranty). But bad news was that regular UPS was the best they can do.
> 
> ...


----------



## RichardMorris (Apr 15, 2007)

Last I posted, Dish was sending a new one under warranty. Got that one on a Wednesday, hooked it up, it worked ok for maybe 10 minutes. then it went bad. The box that has the cable connectors got so hot, you could not touch it. Plus, after the hot episode, it rattled. I called DISH right back and they apologized and had another one to me (3rd one) on Friday. 

The last one has worked like it's supposed to since I hooked it up. But even running the DPP44 from whatever the VIP622 has built in was working fine. I did not notice the 622 getting any hotter. 

So, I did end up getting decent service. 

Richard


----------

